# όσους και να ʹχει...



## Ancolie

"Τους έπαιρνε κι αυτή τηλέφωνο, επίσης αραιά, γιατί δεν ήθελε να κόψει την κλωστή που τους εκράταγε δεμένους. Και κάθε κλωστή έχει δυο άκρες, ποτέ μία, _όσους και να ʹχει περασμένους πάνω της,_ σαν κομβολόι.

Ποιόι είναι "όσους" ; ποιά είναι "της" ; δεν καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Perseas

Το «της» αναφέρεται στην κλωστή και το «όσους» είναι όλοι όσοι τους έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο για να τους «κρατάει δεμένους» (για να διατηρεί επαφή μαζί τους).
Φαντάσου μία κλωστή με την οποία είναι δεμένοι άνθρωποι, σαν να ήταν χάντρες κομπολογιού.


----------



## Ancolie

Κατάλαβα… Όμως, γιατί έχουμε "όσους ΚΑΙ ;
Τους έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο και έπαιρνε ΚΑΙ όσους είχε περασμένους πάνω στην κλωστή ;


----------



## ireney

Καλημέρα!

Το "και" εδώ λειτουργεί όπως το "και αν/κι αν". Στα αγγλικά θα το μεταφράζαμε "no matter how many". Στα γαλλικά δεν θυμάμαι


----------



## Perseas

Θα προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω στα αγγλικά, γιατί τα γαλλικά μου δεν είναι τόσο καλά.
_όσους και να έχει .... ~ no matter how many she may have ..._

Με πρόλαβε η ireney


----------



## Ancolie

Merci beaucoup !
Στα Γαλλικά ( αν σʹενδιαφέρει ! ) θα  μπορούσαμε να μεταφράσουμε · quel que soit le nombre de ceux qu'elle avait enfilés ( ou : installés, passés sur le fil )


----------



## Αγγελος

Πρόκειται για κανονική σύνταξη τέτοιων προτάσεων:
όποιος και να έρθει, μην τον βάλεις μέσα
ό,τι και να πεις, δεν θα με πείσεις
όπου και να πάς, θα σε βρώ
όσα και να πληρώσεις, δεν το βρίσκεις


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ !
Κάθε φράση, θα την γράψω στο δικό μου τεφτέρι...


----------



## Ancolie

Αγγελος said:


> Πρόκειται για κανονική σύνταξη τέτοιων προτάσεων:
> όποιος και να έρθει, μην τον βάλεις μέσα
> ό,τι και να πεις, δεν θα με πείσεις
> όπου και να πάς, θα σε βρώ
> όσα και να πληρώσεις, δεν το βρίσκεις



Μέσα στο μετρό της Αθήνας, το περάσμενο φεβρουαρίο, διάβασα αυτήν την διαφήμιση ·
"Ο,τι φαγητό κι αν σε περιμένει σπίτι, τώρα υπάρχει το ψωμί που το (?) ταιριάζει"


----------



## Αγγελος

Εγώ θα έλεγα "του ταιριάζει". χρησιμοποιοείται όμως το 'ταιριάζω' και με αιτιατική: ο διακοσμητής ταιριάζει τα υλικά με τα χρώματα, ο μάγειρας ταιριάζει το ψωμί με το φαΐ, κλπ.


----------



## Ancolie

Είχα γράψει "του " στο τεφτέρι μου. Αλλά τώρα, αναρωτιόμουν αν ήτανε σωστό, μήπως είχα κάνει λάθος !


----------

